# wat do u think???



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

i got a problem. well just worried. i have been having racing pigeons now for about 4 years. and about 5 to 6 months ago i just got me sum white pigeons. but these white pigeons seem really hard to handle. they are very wild. i have them with my old racers dat i use to let out. da reason why i dont let them out again is because im kinda scared that my white ones might leave. wat do u think i should do to make them not wild and not leave me?


----------



## britt (Apr 23, 2010)

*What to do*

Hi I'm Britt, i think you should probaly just keep him in and tame him as much as you can. I'm actually having trouble with my pigeon he keeps pecking me but I don't want him to do that. so what should I do??


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

If you've had homers that long you should know that releasing birds bred at another loft isn't going to work. I suggest you just keep them as prisoners and breed from them then you can fly the young.

Second poster, Britt, the bird is pecking you because s/he is defending its nest/box more than likely. He probably won't stop but its not like its all that painful anyways. The more you are around the bird the more tame it will become and possibly stop pecking you, but I wouldn't hold me breath.


----------

